#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  What is outlook forms

## bmbalamurali

Hi All,

My question may be looks old, but please help me.

I want to know what is forms in outlook?
To what extent it is usefull?
Whether i can automate mails using forms?

Is there any tutorials or ebooks (if you know any websites) for learning outlook forms from basic to intermediate level?


Thanks.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

You should find all you need using Google and Youtube

----------


## bmbalamurali

Hi Pepe,

My bad, the answer i expected is like the learning materials sources as given in sticky notes in Excel VBA forum for outlook user forms. like below..

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...materials.html

Anyway Thanks...

----------

